# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الأسرة والطفل >  >  كيف ننمي ذكاء الطفل  من خلال ألعابه

## أمل الظهور

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  




*كيف تنمي ذكاء طفلك في عامه*  
*الأول؟*

*اللعب العشوائي* 

*أظرف شئ فى العالم بالنسبة لأغلب الآباء أن* 
*يروا أطفالهم جالسين فى هدوء ومستمتعين*  
*بلعبهم الذى يبدو عشوائياً. ربما ما لا يعرفه*  
*الآباء أن هذا اللعب العشوائى الذى يقوم به*  
*الطفل يمثل بالفعل جانباً هاماً فى نموه، فاللعب*  
*هو وسيلة الطفل لفهم العالم من حوله. إن*  
*"عمل" الطفل هو تنمية قدراته المختلفة من*  
*خلال لعبه اليومى. على سبيل المثال قد تبدو* 
*محاولة الطفل لوضع إصبع قدمه فى فمه*  
*محاولة بلهاء، إلا أن هذه المحاولة بالفعل* 
*تكون بمثابة تمرين على التنسيق بين اليد*  
*والعين، وكذلك تمرين على حل المشاكل.*  
*يتطور "التنسيق" لدى الطفل بتكرار محاولة*  
*مسك أصابع قدمه ورغم أنه قد لا ينجح عدة* 
*مرات، إلا أنه يحاول تعديل الخطأ الذى يقع فيه*  
*لكى يكمل مغامرته المثيرة لوضع إصبع قدمه*  
*فى فمه. عندما يتعلم الأبوين أى نوع من اللعب* 
*والألعاب تبنى قدرات طفلهما، يمكنهما عندئذ*  
*أن يخلقا فى البيت بيئة محفزة لقدرات طفلهما*  
*التعليمية.* 




*الألعاب الفردية* 

*هى الألعاب التى يقوم بها الطفل عندما يكون* 
*بمفرده لاكتشاف العالم من حوله مثل مص*  
*الأصابع، أو اكتشاف أجزاء جسمه بشكل عام.*  
*يجب أن يشجع الأبوين هذه النوعية من الألعاب* 
*ويحرصا على إعطاء طفلهما وقتاً خاصاً به*  
*دون تدخل منهما. الألعاب الفردية هى ألعاب*  
*إيجابية حيث يعتمد فيها الطفل على عقله لكى*  
*يفهم الأشياء وهو ما ينمى بشكل كبير حواس* 
*الطفل ومنظوره للأشياء وفائدتها.* 
*على الجانب الآخر، هناك بعض الألعاب التى* 
*يمكن للكبار لعبها مع الطفل لتنمية مهاراته* 
*الاجتماعية والتفاعلية. على سبيل المثال، أن* 
*يغطى الشخص الكبير وجهه بيديه ثم يرفعها* 
*فجأة مهللاً للطفل فيضحك الطفل، وبتكرار*  
*اللعبة – دور الشخص الكبير ليغطى وجهه ثم* 
*دور الطفل ليضحك وهكذا - يتعلم الطفل* 
*"تبادل الأدوار"، وهو عنصر أساسى للتفاعل*  
*بين الناس. عندما تتكرر هذه اللعبة، يتعلم*  
*الطفل أن ينتظر المفاجأة ثم يضحك أو يبدى* 
*سعادته عند حدوثها. بالطبع الألعاب التى*  
*يشارك فيها الكبار تساعد أيضاً على تنمية*  
*مهارات معينة يحاول الطفل تنميتها بمفرده*  
*مثل السمع والإدراك. إن لعب الطفل مع الأبوين*  
*وهما قريبين منه ويمدحانه يساعد على شعور* 
*الطفل بأنه محبوب وقد ثبت أن هذا الشعور*  
*يزيد من إحساس الطفل بالمبادرة والتفاعل مع* 
*الآخرين.*  
*ما هى الألعاب التعليمية؟* *


أول شئ يجب أن تتذكريه
هو أن كل شئ يمكن

أن يكون لعبة للطفل. "ماما" و"بابا" لعبة، 
الأشياء المنزلية الآمنة مثل الأطباق البلاستيك  
الملونة لعبة، وحتى الملابس يمكن أن تكون  
لعبة. فكل ذلك يساعد الطفل على التعلم  
واكتشاف عالمه.  
لكن إليك بعض الإرشادات  
عند شرائك اللعب لكى يستفيد طفلك أكبر فائدة  
ممكنة منها:  
اللعب: من 0 إلى 6 شهور 
توضح د. جيهان 
القاضى – رئيسة الجمعية المصرية لصعوبات 
التعليم – أن الرأى الذى يقول أن الطفل لا  
يستطيع الإبصار أو السمع عند ولادته هو فى 
الحقيقة رأى غير سليم، فالأطفال يستطيعون 
تمييز ألون زاهية معينة (اللون الأحمر هو  
عادةً أول لون يستطيع الطفل رؤيته)، وبالقطع  
يستطيعون سماع الأصوات المحيطة بهم رغم  
أنهم قد لا يستطيعون تفسير هذه الأصوات  
بشكل سليم. فمن المفيد وضع لعبة موسيقية  
زاهية الألوان فوق فراش الطفل منذ اليوم  
الأول. فكلما كان محيط الطفل غنياً، حتى منذ  
أيامه الأولى، كلما زادت فرصة نموه العقلى. 


تقول د. جيهان: "بحلول الشهر الثالث يستطيع  
طفلك تمييز لعبته المفضلة وسيحاول الوصول  
إليها أو الإمساك بها. من المهم أن تكون تلك 
اللعب بألوان مختلفة، ملمس مختلف، وأشكال 
مختلفة لتنمية حاسة الطفل فى التمييز بين 
الأشياء المختلفة عن طريق البصر، اللمس، 
والسمع (إذا كانت اللعبة تصدر صوتاً)." على 
سبيل المثال( الخراخيش )الملونة واللعب  
المرنة 
التى تصدر أصواتاً أو موسيقى تفيد الطفل فى  
هذه السن. توضح د. جيهان أيضاً أن الأطفال  
فى هذه السن كثيراً ما يضعون اللعب فى  
أفواههم كوسيلة لمعرفة الأشياء، فيجب على  
الأبوين أن يكونا شديدى الحرص عند شراء  
هذه اللعب ويتأكدا من عدم وجود أية أجزاء بها  
يمكن أن يبتلعها الطفل، كما يجب أن يتأكدا من  
نظافتها.  

اللعب: من 7 إلى 12 شهر:  
الطفل الأكبر سناً يستطيع عادةً تذكر بعض 
الأفكار البسيطة والتعرف على نفسه، أجزاء  
جسمه، والأشخاص المألوفين لديه، واللعب فى 
هذه السن يجب أن تساعد على تنمية هذه  
المهارات الجديدة. وأكثر هذه اللعب فائدة هى  
اللعب التى تجر، ترص، تسير إلى الخلف  
والأمام، أو من النوع الذى يساعد على التوفيق 
بين الألوان والأشكال. كذلك الكتب المصنوعة 
من القماش أو البلاستيك والتى تتميز بالصور 
الكبيرة، البسيطة، والتى يمكن أن يمسكها  
الطفل، يهزها، أو حتى يضعها فى فمه تكون 
أيضاً مفيدة جداً. يمكن أن يستخدم الأبوان هذه  
الكتب أيضاً بشكل مفيد لطفلهما، فتستطيع الأم  
أن تشير وتشرح للطفل أسماء ووظائف  
الأشياء الموجودة فى صور الكتاب، فذلك  
يساعد على تنمية اللغة والفهم عند الطفل. كما 
ثبت أن المكعبات تنمى مهارة الطفل على حل  
المشاكل. الأشكال المختلفة من اللعب الموجود  
بالأسواق كثيرة وممتعة لكل من الطفل  
والأبوين فى نفس الوقت، فتأكدى من شراء  
اللعب المناسبة لسن طفلك حتى يستطيع  
الحصول منها على أكبر فائدة.  

ماذا تفعل الأم العاملة؟  
إذا كنت أم عاملة وعليك العودة إلى عملك بعد  
3 شهور من الولادة، حددى وقت تلعبين فيه مع  
طفلك دون مقاطعات من أحد. يمكن أن يتم ذلك  
بالتبادل مع الأب والجد أو الجدة لمساعدتك  
على عدم إهمال هذا الجزء من حياة طفلك. 
بالإضافة إلى ذلك، ابذلى قصارى جهدك لاختيار 
حضانة يكون العاملين بها مدركين لوسائل  
تنمية قدرات الطفل ومدربين جيداً على هذه  
الوسائل، أو اتركى الطفل مع أحد أفراد الأسرة  
الذى يكون له تأثيراً إيجابياً على نمو طفلك.  


دور المتخصصين فى تنمية قدرات  
الأطفال:  
أصبح الآن هناك أطباء أطفال ومعالجين 
متخصصين فى تنمية قدرات الطفل إذا تطلب  
الأمر ذلك، وكان الطفل متأخر فى جانب من  
الجوانب. توضح د. جيهان قائلة: "إن الجزء 
الأكبر من النمو العقلى الإنسانى الذى يبقى مع  
الإنسان طوال حياته يتكون فى الخمس سنوات  
الأولى من العمر، لذلك فنحن مطالبون  
بالاهتمام بهذه المرحلة الهامة جداً من حياة  
أطفالنا."
 
منقول 

 
تحياتي للجميع 

أخـــتكم  
أمل الظهور





*

----------


## ملكة سبأ

طرح رائع ومتكامل 
أحييكِ أموووله على الإختيار الجميل

----------


## فرح

*يسلمووو*
*حبيبتي اموله* 
*موضووووووووووع متكامل* 
*تشكر ي ع نقلك الرائع* 
*موفقه* 
*                      فــــــــــرررررح*

----------


## عماد علي

طرح رائع سلمت أناملك الكريمة أختي أمل الظهور.

----------


## أمل الظهور

مشكورين على التواجد 

ملوكة ،فروحه ، عماد علي 

تسلمون على المرور

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

*تسلمين عيوني ع الموضوع الحلو*
*يعطيكِ ربي الف عافيه*
*بانتظار جديدكِ*
*تحياتي...*
*ضحكوووه*

----------


## أمل الظهور

مشكوره ضحوكتي 

تسلمين على التواجد الحلو 

ربي يعطيك العافيه ولا يحرمنا منك يااارب

----------


## نور الهدى

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الله يعطيك العافية اختي امل على الطرع الرائع 

بالفعل الطفل قد يعتقد البعض انه لا يميز ولا يعي ما يدور حوله 

ولكن الطفل يختزن كل شي ويظهر هذا الشي في كبره 

مثال حدث معي 

في عادتي دائما وقت نوم اطفالي ان على طول انشد لهم بعض الاناشيد او عزا 

وتفاجت من ولدي عندما صار عمره 3 سنوات يردد عزايه كنت اردده عليه عندما كان عمره سنة وقت وضعي للشريط 

بالرغم من اني انقطعت عن هذه القصيدة وكنت ارددلهم قصائد غير 

وايضا الائمة عليهم السلام دائما يوصون المراءة الحامل بتلاوته القرآن والام المرضع ايضا لما فيه فائدة للطفل 

سبحان الله 

تحياتي لك اختي

ام محمد

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

الله يعطيك الف عاافيه ..

موضوع رااائع ..

بارك الله فيك ..

بنتظاار جديدك ..

كل المودة

----------


## أمل الظهور

مشكورين ام محمد وشبكة الناصرة 

تسلمون على المرور

----------

